# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  Sim808 آردوینو و خطای" Sim808 init error " حین راه اندازی

## .:KeihanCPU:.

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من یک مشکل داشتم حین راه اندازی sim808 و اردوینو uno.
خیلی توی نت گشتم سورس داخلی و خارجی ولی متاسفانه موفق به حل مشکل نشدم.
ماژول رو به پایه های 10 و 11 اردوینو وصل کردم وتغذیه ماژول رو در 2 حالت هم بصورت مشترک و هم بصورت جداگانه از اردوینو وصل کردم.
جداگانه ولتاژ 9 ولت رو بهش دادم با یک اداپتور .
سیمکارت رجیستر میشه و شناخته میشه کاملا.
مشکل اینجاست میخوام راه اندازیش کنم نمیشه.
اینم سورس کد:
کد:
 #include <DFRobot_sim808.h>

  //Mobile phone number, need to change
  #define PHONE_NUMBER  "+989122222222"


  DFRobot_SIM808 sim808(&Serial);


  void setup() {
    //mySerial.begin(9600);
    Serial.begin(9600);
    //********Initialize sim808 module*************
    while(!sim808.checkPowerUp()) {
        delay(1000);
        Serial.print("Sim808 init error\r\n");
    }
    Serial.println("Sim808 init success");
    Serial.println("Start to call ...");


    //*********Call specified number***************
    sim808.callUp(PHONE_NUMBER);
  }
  void loop() {
    //nothing to do
  }
سریال اینو میده :

کد:
Sim808 init errorAT
مشکل چیه بنظرتون ؟!
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

اساتید عزیز کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

